# New 10 gallon split tank!!



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Zeus and No Name CT male are in this tank. Zeus is not very happy about it. No Name is thrilled LOL. I guess I cant make everyone happy,heh. So here we go with piccies!!

the tank









No name









Handsome No Name 









No Names side









Zeus' side,see him just laying there,brat


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful!!! Your CT looks like a.... Hmmm.... Sparky!!!!!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks!! Haha...Sparky...I dunno...LOL


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice setup. Beautiful fish, get that filter setup and you will be laughing!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

TY. Ill feel like a dummy for it being so easy hehe.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful! Coal or Ebony?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Ciar- Means "black"
Demetrios- Masculine form of Demeter, which means "earth mother"
Nicolaos- Means "victory of the people"
Silas- Means "wood", "forest"
Diamanto- Means "diamond"
Photios- Means "light"

You have such a beautiful boy


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks. Hmmm...I will think about those names!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

new guy struck me as a posidan since u got the whole greek thing going. 

nice set up! ima divide my tank whenever the damn thing cycles... errr taking forever and i feel so bad for my double tail in a beer pitcher!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Love the set up! & your new guy is so beautiful!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

ty!! I am thinking Poseidon or Triton. 
Yeah it can take forever to cycle.took fishys tank 10 weeks to do it. Seemed like the pandas took forever too,but since i moved them,it instantly cycled yay!! I love cycled tanks.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

id that plant half on each side? i was thinkin about doing that with my giant plant i have, looks like it worked well...

Do you think it would be ok if i put my double tail my ten gal while it was cycling, the ammonia has yet to spike, its been about 13-15 days. 
i would monitor it greatly as soon as i do it.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

You can,I did with Fishy. You just have to be really on top of checking the ammonia and if theres even a slight trace of it,gotta change the water. At one point I was changing his water every day for like 2 weeks.


----------

